# 1/2 inch syringe for injections



## Crom (May 10, 2021)

Do you guys think a 1/2 inch insulin syringe used for injecting HCG is fine for Delts, Triceps and Lats? Didn't feel like harpooning my ass today so I back loaded my insulin syringe with 100mg test and shot it in my tricep. I'm going to be doing 100x2 again and this might be the way for me from now on.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 10, 2021)

I dunno, I personally use a 1" for my tri's, pecs, etc.  I never had a problem with it.  

As long as you're lean enough I would imagine it'll work. Now, I wouldn't try pinning your glutes with a slin pin, lol.


----------



## ftf (May 10, 2021)

I got a nurse friend who I let stab me with a 5/8 pin in the quad (Rectus Femoris) because he said that is where he has given test shots at work. Worst pip ever! Still hurts. The front of my leg turned red for a couple days. I feel sorry for the people he administers to at work.
 Yesterday I did my usual in the glute with a 1" and can't feel a thing.
So you are saying the slin pin worked well for you? Did you have to heat up the oil?


----------



## Robdjents (May 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> I got a nurse friend who I let stab me with a 5/8 pin in the quad (Rectus Femoris) because he said that is where he has given test shots at work. Worst pip ever! Still hurts. The front of my leg turned red for a couple days. I feel sorry for the people he administers to at work.
> Yesterday I did my usual in the glute with a 1" and can't feel a thing.
> So you are saying the slin pin worked well for you? Did you have to heat up the oil?



Been there....Virgin muscle hurts especially quads.


----------



## 69nites (May 10, 2021)

Depends on the volume. You can pin HCG wherever with a slin pin. It doesn't need to be deep IM

I'll use a 1/2 or 5/8 pin for ED injections up to .5mL if I'm only injecting 2x a week in smaller muscles a 25gx1" is the way to go.

But when I'm using those small pins I do bury the needle.


----------



## ftf (May 10, 2021)

69nites said:


> Depends on the volume. You can pin HCG wherever with a slin pin. It doesn't need to be deep IM
> 
> I'll use a 1/2 or 5/8 pin for ED injections up to .5mL if I'm only injecting 2x a week in smaller muscles a 25gx1" is the way to go.
> 
> But when I'm using those small pins I do bury the needle.


Oops! I didn't even notice he said HCG. Sorry Crom. I've been doing my HCG sq.


----------



## 69nites (May 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> Oops! I didn't even notice he said HCG. Sorry Crom. I've been doing my HCG sq.


It was kind of a multi part question. He was asking about injecting 100mg test twice a week too.


----------



## ftf (May 10, 2021)

69nites said:


> It was kind of a multi part question. He was asking about injecting 100mg test twice a week too.



Yeah I'm going back and forth between here and POF. Guess which site gets more attention. Lol. :32 (20):


----------



## BrotherIron (May 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> Oops! I didn't even notice he said HCG. Sorry Crom. I've been doing my HCG sq.



I missed that as well.  HCG def doesn't have to be shot anywhere other than sub-q in the abdomen.  Simple and easy.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> I got a nurse friend who I let stab me with a 5/8 pin in the quad (Rectus Femoris) because he said that is where he has given test shots at work. Worst pip ever! Still hurts. The front of my leg turned red for a couple days. I feel sorry for the people he administers to at work.
> Yesterday I did my usual in the glute with a 1" and can't feel a thing.
> So you are saying the slin pin worked well for you? Did you have to heat up the oil?



I pin quads on cycle with up to 2 1/2 ml with 25g x 5/8 all the time. I've never had an issue with pip. Sometimes I'll use a 1", but usually 5/8. Key for me is push it in slowly. I'll take 45 seconds or more for 2+ ml.

I pin my TRT in quads and delts with 28 x 1/2" all the time. Again, never once had a problem.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2021)

I use insulin pins on TRT. I use 30g, 1cc, 1/2" needles to both draw and pin with no issue. No, I don't even back load them.

I've pinned quads, chest, lateral and anterior delts with them.


----------



## Trump (May 10, 2021)

I only use slin pins if using 1ml or less per injection. Pin where ever with them no issues


----------



## Gibsonator (May 10, 2021)

Trump said:


> I only use slin pins if using 1ml or less per injection. Pin where ever with them no issues



Same.
It comes down to body fat I think. Like if you don't have much fat in ur delts a slin pin is fine. 
I do all my trt/cruise injections in my delts with a slin pin but my delts have very little fat.


----------



## Trump (May 10, 2021)

wouldn’t matter if it went in the fat though still ends up in the same place



Gibsonator said:


> Same.
> It comes down to body fat I think. Like if you don't have much fat in ur delts a slin pin is fine.
> I do all my trt/cruise injections in my delts with a slin pin but my delts have very little fat.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 10, 2021)

Trump said:


> wouldn’t matter if it went in the fat though still ends up in the same place



True, 10 charzzzzz


----------



## Crom (May 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> I use insulin pins on TRT. I use 30g, 1cc, 1/2" needles to both draw and pin with no issue. No, I don't even back load them.
> 
> I've pinned quads, chest, lateral and anterior delts with them.



  There you go, exactly what I was looking for. Were your blood levels stable?


----------



## Crom (May 10, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Same.
> It comes down to body fat I think. Like if you don't have much fat in ur delts a slin pin is fine.
> I do all my trt/cruise injections in my delts with a slin pin but my delts have very little fat.


Great to know and same for me. I'm not holding much fat on my upper body.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2021)

Crom said:


> There you go, exactly what I was looking for. Were your blood levels stable?



Yes, it made no difference.

I've also injected subcutaneously for an extended period of time, and bloodwork came back similar to intramuscular inhections.


----------



## Crom (May 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> I got a nurse friend who I let stab me with a 5/8 pin in the quad (Rectus Femoris) because he said that is where he has given test shots at work. Worst pip ever! Still hurts. The front of my leg turned red for a couple days. I feel sorry for the people he administers to at work.
> Yesterday I did my usual in the glute with a 1" and can't feel a thing.
> So you are saying the slin pin worked well for you? Did you have to heat up the oil?


  My buddy has been pinning for years. He told me to never do my quad, ever! I'm a sick man and kinda want to experience it at least once. :32 (20):


----------



## Crom (May 10, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Yes, it made no difference.
> 
> I've also injected subcutaneously for an extended period of time, and bloodwork came back similar to intramuscular inhections.



  Eureka! Hell yes. I have chest and back this morning. When I get home I'll follow up with my programming question. Left you guys hanging over there. I passed out. Lol


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2021)

Crom said:


> My buddy has been pinning for years. He told me to never do my quad, ever! I'm a sick man and kinda want to experience it at least once. :32 (20):



I've injected the vastus medialis(teardrop), and I do not recommend it. If you get any swelling, it's right at your knee and you'll get limited ROM in that joint until it subsides.

I also regularly inject the vastus lateralis(sweep) and that's fine, even if you get some swelling it's manageable.


----------



## Crom (May 10, 2021)

ftf said:


> I got a nurse friend who I let stab me with a 5/8 pin in the quad (Rectus Femoris) because he said that is where he has given test shots at work. Worst pip ever! Still hurts. The front of my leg turned red for a couple days. I feel sorry for the people he administers to at work.
> Yesterday I did my usual in the glute with a 1" and can't feel a thing.
> So you are saying the slin pin worked well for you? Did you have to heat up the oil?



  Nah, I didn't have to heat the oil. It went in smooth; no lumps or anything.  Right in the tri. Painless.


----------



## bigdog (May 10, 2021)

i use 1/2 0r 5/8 and move my injections around.  Lat, trap, pec, outer quad and ventro glute sometimes depending on cycle and number of injections based on it.


----------



## Crom (May 11, 2021)

bigdog said:


> i use 1/2 0r 5/8 and move my injections around.  Lat, trap, pec, outer quad and ventro glute sometimes depending on cycle and number of injections based on it.



  Pinned my lat. Didn't have the reach to push the oil in. Lol. Felt surprisingly well, no pain.


----------



## snake (May 11, 2021)

Trump said:


> wouldn’t matter if it went in the fat though still ends up in the same place



I'm with Trump. Get it in there and the body will find it.

Side note: My Dr. gave me 1 1/2" 20g for my first TRT injection. Wtf?


----------



## Crom (May 11, 2021)

snake said:


> I'm with Trump. Get it in there and the body will find it.
> 
> Side note: My Dr. gave me 1 1/2" 20g for my first TRT injection. Wtf?



   Basically a drawing needle. That must have sucked I've used 23 and 25  - 1 1/2" 20g, no thanks.


----------

